# Vape King - New liquids Inbound



## Stroodlepuff (9/11/15)

*The Cloud Company - Kumo:*

Just as the Samurai practiced perfect balance and harmony, Kumo provides an impeccable combination of beautiful, ripe fruit, blended in a delightful smoothie. Kumo is yet another flavor from Suicide Bunny that will satisfy you, yet leave you desiring more.





*Glas - Spiced Doughnut (Limited Edition):*






*Suicide Bunny 120ML Bottles ( 3 & 6MG)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *The Cloud Company - Kumo:*
> 
> Just as the Samurai practiced perfect balance and harmony, Kumo provides an impeccable combination of beautiful, ripe fruit, blended in a delightful smoothie. Kumo is yet another flavor from Suicide Bunny that will satisfy you, yet leave you desiring more.
> 
> ...


Any chance of the Spiced Doughnut in 12mg?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Any chance of the Spiced Doughnut in 12mg?



Unfortunately not bud, 12's have died completely for us, if we bring in anything higher than 6mg it just sits


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Unfortunately not bud, 12's have died completely for us, if we bring in anything higher than 6mg it just sits


Bugger, it looks like I'm going to have to invent a 500w+ dual tank mod to run 2 TFV4's just so I can vape some of these new juices

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/15)

Spiced Doughnut and Kumo have landed  The site is busy being updated as we speak.

We have also restocked on the entire Glas, Suicide Bunny, Kings Crown and Cloud Company range.

We have 120ML Bottles of suicide bunny however these are only available in store at Fourways due to Limited quantities.


----------



## skola (9/12/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Spiced Doughnut and Kumo have landed  The site is busy being updated as we speak.
> 
> We have also restocked on the entire Glas, Suicide Bunny, Kings Crown and Cloud Company range.
> 
> We have 120ML Bottles of suicide bunny however these are only available in store at Fourways due to Limited quantities.


Hey @Stroodlepuff 
What's the cost of a 120ml bottle of Suicide Bunny? 
Also, does all your stores have stock of the Spiced Doughnut? 
Thanks.


----------

